# Auriga Leader/ sailed June 5



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone else on Auriga Leader out of Bremerhaven enroute to Port Hueneme? ETA July 4. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Also on Auriga Leader...many moons shall pass...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Panama in 10 days


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

fitch said:


> Anyone else on Auriga Leader out of Bremerhaven enroute to Port Hueneme? ETA July 4.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Our Q5, which we enjoyed during our May ED, is on this vessel. Yeah. Audi port of delivery is San Diego.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Through the Panama Canal and now in the Pacific. From BLG - The current expected time of arrival for the AURIGA LEADER at the port of San Diego is the 2nd of July.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Yup - hooray!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like relatively smooth sailing up to the California coast 









Come to papa.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

AURIGA LEADER - Ahead of schedule - expected arrival in San Diego - 2014-06-30 01:40:00 PDST, per the Port of San Diego Information. Hopefully they will clear the deck of the Audi's, & other German/European makes, and be on it's way to Port Hueneme for the Bimmers delivery. Should be back on tracking sometime tomorrow.

The wife's Q5 TDI soon to be redelivered! Happy Wife is a Happy Life


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Back on the tracking system. North of Cabo!


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Our Q5 and the Agurie Leader, in US waters, berthed at Sand Diego slot 24-10 this morning and unloading. 

The final weeks of customs/prep waiting begin.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats! It's almost in your hands. The wait continues - on to Port Hueneme and then overland to Berkeley before I have mine ...









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Finally at Long Beach - now the hardest part of the wait begins. Only 6 hours away but at least a week before redelivery in the SF Bay Area ....








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

On to Port Hueneme ...








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

And finally there!!!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fitch: did you order yours too, via John Wolff at Weatherford?

Hoping for a quick customs and VDC pass-through 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes I did!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## LAZEE 1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just curious if any of you have received your cars yet from this ship? I am still waiting for my m235i which was aboard this ship.


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Not yet, but should really really soon...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

On Friday!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

fitch said:


> On Friday!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


That is - got it on Friday.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

